# Que es esto? Protección o crossover ?



## leop4 (Nov 24, 2007)

Desarmando una caja acústica encontré ésto, puede ser una protección para los parlantes,
tiene 3, un parlante de 10´´, una bocina y un tweeter, de ser así podré copiar el circuito ...?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2007)

Tiene el aspecto de divisor de frecuencias.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 24, 2007)

si pero que funcion cumpliria eso, si estan todos los parlantes en serie o en paralelo no es lo mismo o saturaria? mepa que una cosa paracida me paso con los tda3003 y 2002 hice un amplificador de 2002 y lo quise poner con doble parlante pero se escuchava un ruidito muy fuerte y cuando  desconectaba el parlante  se escuchava bien... vos decis que si ago ese mismo ciscuito no me va a pasar lo mismo jajaja


----------



## Nimer (Nov 24, 2007)

El divisor de frecuencias toma la señal que sale del equipo de audio y la divide en tres rangos de frecuencias que van a reproducirse en cada parlante..
La función que cumple es que no le llega al tweeter de agudos las frecuencias bajas, por ejemplo.
El woofer reproduce las bajas, el parlante mediano es para los medios, y el tweeter para los agudos.
Así se logra un mejor sonido y sin forzar los parlantes.
Suerte!


----------



## leop4 (Nov 24, 2007)

haaaaaaaa  no saben una pagina para hacer ese mismo sistema ... no me animaría a desarmar por completo esos parlantes jeje


----------



## Dano (Nov 24, 2007)

Tema movido al foro correcto.

Edita el título del tema.

En este foro hay bastante información sobre crossovers.

Saludos


----------

